# Pelosi invokes name calling........



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

leadership is lacking, between Obama's on line snitch website and Pelosi's name calling and calling HC reform opponents "unpatriotic" and insurance companies "villanious"....if you don't agree with Obama henchmen, you are labeled a political extremist or terrorist (thanks Napoletano).....damn, aren't you all just proud of those running the country.......into the ground? :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:



> In a Tight Spot, Pelosi Calls Health Care Critics 'Un-American'
> It's hardly the first time House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, who earlier this year accused the CIA of lying to Congress and repeatedly has called Republicans unpatriotic, has employed some serious name-calling to characterize her opponents' views.
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi turned the health care debate up a notch Monday, penning a column along with her top deputy that questioned the patriotism of those disrupting town hall meetings to air their complaints.
> ...


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Botoxed skank-ho nutball... :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

NDTerminator said:


> Botoxed skank-ho nutball... :eyeroll:


And something else we agree upon. 8) :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Looks like were a threesome ----- again. :beer:


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> Botoxed skank-ho nutball... :eyeroll:


ding, ding, ding!!! We have a winner!!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I tell you, I would rather hang here with you guys than with the finest people in the world...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> I tell you, I would rather hang here with you guys than with the finest people in the world...


I thought we were the finest :beer:


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I like how the original post is condemning Pelosi for name calling and all of the posts after are nothing but name calling... I don't think you guys even know how funny you are. Comedians, keep up the good work! :lol:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

willythekid said:


> I like how the original post is condemning Pelosi for name calling and all of the posts after are nothing but name calling... I don't think you guys even know how funny you are. Comedians, keep up the good work! :lol:


Name calling has been going on for ever. It's part of human nature. When elected officials participate in name calling of the citizens and their constituents that is unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Willy you liberals called Bush all kinds of names. Would you have been upset if he called you an idiot. We can ride our politicians all day long for their stupidity, but we are not very tolerant of them riding us. They are our servants and when they think they are our overlords they better expect retaliation. Pelosi is an arrogant, constitution twisting, lying disgrace to the entire nation. Obama is worse. Send my name in.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

willythekid said:


> I like how the original post is condemning Pelosi for name calling and all of the posts after are nothing but name calling... I don't think you guys even know how funny you are. Comedians, keep up the good work! :lol:


What, is Pelosi your aunt or something? You actually know anything about her? If not let me clue you in, she's about as bat-crap crazy a politician as there is in captivity! She begs to be made fun of...

I see you live in Fargo, bet you could rent a sense of humor there if you looked around... :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

NDTerminator said:


> Botoxed skank-ho nutball... :eyeroll:


agreed, and i am also unamerican and a terrorists according to these idiots


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

willythekid said:


> I like how the original post is condemning Pelosi for name calling and all of the posts after are nothing but name calling... I don't think you guys even know how funny you are. Comedians, keep up the good work! :lol:


Perhaps you could spend some time looking at a map of Pelosi's district (CA8) and consider the nature of the folks who keep electing this scum bag. In one sense her performance is consistent with the level of her constituents, however, as speaker of the house she has a responsibility to act on a level considering national best interest. At this national responsibility she is a failure. Not only that, the fact that she was selected speaker in the first place speaks volumes about the bottom of the barrel whale sh*t level of her liberal congressional partners. Conclusion, whether considered locally or nationally, Pelosi survives by courting the favor of the lowest of the low.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I find it funny that Pelosi would accuse someone else of being a nazi or wearing a swastika. That would be a title and logo for her and her cronies.


----------

